# 41 recv() failed (104: Connection reset by peer) while reading response header from upstream



## bobbybackblech (27. Sep. 2014)

Ich bekomme derzeit folgenden Fehler im log ( 500er error ).

```
41 recv() failed (104: Connection reset by peer) while reading response header from upstream
```
Ich habe bereits ein wenig gegoogelt und folgendes in meiner nginx.conf hinzugefügt, allerdings ohne Ergebnis:


```
fastcgi_temp_file_write_size 10m;
fastcgi_busy_buffers_size    512k;
fastcgi_buffer_size          512k;
fastcgi_buffers           16 512k;
fastcgi_read_timeout 1200;
```
Wie kann ich den Fehler sonst noch beheben ?

Im /var/log/php5-fpm.log steht nichts.


----------



## Till (27. Sep. 2014)

Im Grunde besagt der Fehler ja nur, dass nginx php-fpm nicht erreichen konnte oder der die Verbindung abgebrochen hat. Hast Du irgendwelche custom Direktiven in dem web die z.B. einen falschen php-fpm port angeben oder versuchts Du per port auf einen fpm zuzugreifen, der nur für sockets konfiguriert ist oder anders herum?


----------



## bobbybackblech (27. Sep. 2014)

Ja die custom Direktiven waren hier der Fehler, da fpm über den socket läuft und nicht über 127.0.0.1:9000.
Allerdings komme ich jetzt aus irgendeinen Grund nicht mehr in phpmyadmin 

bekomme hier lediglich einen 502er.
Jetzt lese ich dort heraus, dass bei phpmyadmin es aber über die 127.. läuft:


```
*763 connect() failed (111: Connection refused) while connecting to upstream, client: 37.24.153.126, server: _, request: "GET /phpmyadmin/ HTTP/1.1", upstream: "fastcgi://127.0.0.1:9000"
```
Nur wo kann ich das ganze für phpmyadmin ändern ? ( Allerdings hatte ich hier vorher lediglich in der nginx default config und in der www.conf den socket geändert auf die ip )


----------



## Till (27. Sep. 2014)

Die www.conf ist das system php-fpm, das solltest Du niemals ändern. Ändere das bitte mal zurück, das wrd von allen Linux Systempaketen in unveränderter Form benötigt. Für webseiten wird von ispconfig ein neuer pool angelegt und dieser wird auch passend über ispconfig konfiguriert, also diese pools auch nie manuell ändern.


----------



## bobbybackblech (27. Sep. 2014)

Die www.conf in /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d  habe ich bereits zurück gesetzt


```
listen = /var/run/php5-fpm.sock
```


----------



## bobbybackblech (27. Sep. 2014)

Okay habe den Fehler gefunden ...
Ich hatte ausversehen ein , statt ein ; in der www.conf


```
[27-Sep-2014 13:45:16] ERROR: [/etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/www.conf:33] unknown entry ',listen'
```
Nun funktioniert es 

Allerdings funtkioniert die Shopware Installation immer noch nicht:


```
*31 recv() failed (104: Connection reset by peer) while reading response header from upstream, client: 37.24.153.126, server: domain.de, request: "GET /backend HTTP/1.1", upstream: "fastcgi://unix:/var/lib/php5-fpm/web4.sock:"
```


----------



## Till (27. Sep. 2014)

Was hast Du denn im nginx direktiven Feld der shopware website drin stehen? Für eine passende shopware config schua mal heir:

https://timmehosting.de/shopware-hosting-auf-nginx
den fastcgi port in den Direktiven must Du ggf. an den des webs anpassen und das php-fpm des webs sollte auf einem port laucshen und nicht socket, damit das geht.


----------



## bobbybackblech (27. Sep. 2014)

Die Direktiven sind korrekt. Habe auch die von timme genommen.
Eine Test Installation funktioniert auch, sollte also ein Problem mit der Installation sein, welche ich von lokal darauf gespielt habe.

Muss ich mir dann mal anschauen, wo da der Fehler liegt 

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis der port/sockets


----------

